# Ammo Diameter vs Weight Perception



## me962831 (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi All,

I haven't been at this very long, not long enough to have my bands picked or weight my draw. I was wondering if you increase ammo diameter does it feel like you are drawing less weight. I have been shooting .25" stainless and think if I swapped out for .375" the grip on the ball would somehow change how the weight of the bands feels. Call me crazy but I though you gents might have some input on the matter.

Thanks

Me


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

If I understood your question well, then for me the optimum diameter of the ammo is 9.5 mm at minimum and som 11e mm at maximum.

This is where my grip is safest, where I feel most comfortable and it certainly gives me impression of an "easier" pull, both physicaly and psychologicaly.

cheers,

jazz


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

The diameter of the ball has no effect on the draw weight. It IS more difficult to draw stiff bands to full extension if the ammo is too small to get a good grip on.


----------

